# Cree LED Flashlight



## michael29 (Jun 22, 2014)

New here, but I hope I chose the right area to put this! BTW I'm glad to be a part of this group, I'm already intrigued by the subjects posted!

On to sharing what I came here for. Recently I purchased a Cree LED Flashlight because it had 500 lumens and was camouflaged. I don't know about others, but I like my gear to be hidden when I want things hidden! Mostly, when I'm out hunting. It does also come with a lead, so I can hang it from my bag or jeans. Making sure I don't lose it when needed.

It also has a strobe light and signal as other benefits. To me, it seemed like a natural fit as I usually have to paint my flashlights to blend in when I want them too. Glad I found one that didn't require that and works better than my others!

Has anyone else found other camo type flashlights that work well? I have found them but usually they are of the cheap variety and something is always wrong with them.... Thus, why I'm sharing this and asking for other options!! Always like to be prepared... Thanks!


----------



## urbd115 (Jun 29, 2014)

I returned one because of faulty/cheap on/off button...Purchased Streamlight 600 lumens $70


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I also had a cree.  Dropped it and the LED broke.  Got a Streamlight Stinger that I have dropped numerous times, twice from 30ft onto concrete.   Still works.


----------



## coloradowalt (Jul 5, 2014)

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/coleman-174-realtree-ap-153-led-flashlight/pid-929905?N=123946733

Really like this one.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 23, 2014)

My 4 sevens has been the best light ever. 10 yr warranty. Don't know why it would need to be camo if it is in your hand. It comes with a black holster


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 24, 2014)

I just bought a 600 lumen (black) from HD for 29.95.....

Looks similar to your camo light..low, med, high and strobe...


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 24, 2014)

you can buy 1000 lumen lights for $15 on amazon, with chargers and batteries.


----------



## IFLY4U (Aug 21, 2014)

I have had great luck with the Cree / Cree style LED lights from AMAZON. They normally cost around $3 with free shipping, use 1 AA battery, and have an adjustable beam. I normally order a couple anytime I place an AMAZON order. I have a few in each of my vehicles, my kids each have one and I keep them in my shop and throughout the house. Best buy for the money that I have found. They come in multiple colors but I have not found any differences in the lights. Shipping is slow so order now in time for deer season. I have used them for the past 2 years and have never had a failure.  I have found the exact lights at sporting goods stores at 4 and 5 times the price.

Gary


----------



## ldavid008 (Aug 31, 2014)

IFLY4U said:


> I have had great luck with the Cree / Cree style LED lights from AMAZON. They normally cost around $3 with free shipping, use 1 AA battery, and have an adjustable beam. I normally order a couple anytime I place an AMAZON order. I have a few in each of my vehicles, my kids each have one and I keep them in my shop and throughout the house. Best buy for the money that I have found. They come in multiple colors but I have not found any differences in the lights. Shipping is slow so order now in time for deer season. I have used them for the past 2 years and have never had a failure.  I have found the exact lights at sporting goods stores at 4 and 5 times the price.
> 
> Gary



I've got a bunch of these too and try to order 'extras' so I'll always have one around when I need it. They also make great gifts and stocking stuffers.

As for the original post, I want mine in orange as well as my phone, knife, etc. so I can find them when (not if) I drop it or lay it down. I'd also love to get some reflective specks or tape built into them too.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Try bright guys . Com . They have hundreds of l e d lights.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 14, 2015)

I got a cree 6000 lumen head light that I can run my boat in the dark with.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 14, 2015)

urbd115 said:


> I returned one because of faulty/cheap on/off button...Purchased Streamlight 600 lumens $70



Holy cow !!! 70 snaps for a flash light!!!! There's an app for that.... lol!


----------



## centerc (Jan 19, 2015)

Tmart.com 15
-20$


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 26, 2015)

*CREE 15,000 lumen from EBay $80 *

Outstanding,super bright,will totally blind everything(including intruders).
 >DO NOT SHINE ON YOUR WIFE< unless you really want to get slapped!
 I got it so cheap because it took about 6 wks to get from China.
 Cost much more to get sooner.
 Theirs alot of deals if you don't mind the wait.


----------



## Matt.M (Feb 9, 2015)

What's the model you brought on flea bay?  I saw Tactical SKYRAY 15000 Lumen, and wanted to confirm before buying anything.


----------

